# Hydrogen/lactulose breath test for SIBO



## CapitolHill (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm getting my second SIBO breath test on Thursday. My last was "abnormal positive," with a peak of 20mg hydrogen 40 minutes after drinking lactulose. If you have had the test, what was the result for you? What did you do if you tested positive, and has it helped? (I tried Rifaxin twice but it didn't work for me.) Also, what were your pre-test rules?And how did you feel during the test? Thanks!!


----------

